# new to archery



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to anything archery. My boyfriend got me interested. He is the owner of Dead Center Archery Products. I am hoping to make some new friends on this site. I am thinking about getting a new bow... any advice from a woman's point of view?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

First of all, A big warm :welcomesign: from Scotland.

I shoot the diamond rock, its a great bow for women IMHO.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Welcome! *

I'm guessing you shoot right-handed, (which makes things a LITTLE easier!  Us lefties have to do a lot of special-ordering! ;D) 
What type of shooting are you most interested in? What's your draw length, and how much draw weight can you comfortably handle? That sort of info will help the ladies make recommendations that match your needs!  Sit down and buckle up.. you're in for a great ride!  c:


----------



## ShooterBabe (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!I am looking at the diamond razor edge,mathews passion,hoyt vicxin hope that helps.


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome, welcome, welcome fellow Pennsylvanian. I'm in the process of purchasing a Bowtech Solider bow and that's after trying 8 different ones myself. Enjoy and good luck with making your bow purchase decision.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

stabmanslady said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to anything archery. My boyfriend got me interested. He is the owner of Dead Center Archery Products. I am hoping to make some new friends on this site. I am thinking about getting a new bow... any advice from a woman's point of view?


Welcome to AT! *X*---------------------------:archer:
Are you looking to target shoot, hunt or both?


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

Weclome girl! I am new to archery talk as well! I shoot a vicxen and I love it.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks ladies for making me feel welcome, and for your suggestions for bows. I will check them out. I am planning to shoot target and hunt. I am not quite sure of my draw length and weight yet, still working on that. Is anyone going to IBO indoor worlds in March?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

welcome stabmanslady.. hope u have a great time here on AT.. we are 1 big happy (mostly) family... and the hubby and I love your other 1/2 stabs ...:wink:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT and to the wonderful world of archery :smile:


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

:welcome:TO ARCHERY TALK!


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Looking for a new bow too!*

I have been reading with great interest on AT now for a couple of weeks what everyone (women) are shooting. We own Route 157 Archery World (16,000 sq. ft indoor archery, check out our website for pictures it is really cool) - I have been shooting the hand-me-downs and now this weekend we are going bow shopping for ME! I have been gathering advise from everyone and can't wait to try shooting a few. Some people have told me I am crazy to think I will be able to shoot the bow/try it out. I realize it can be a pain for the shop but seems only right to me. I am looking at all the bows you all have recently mentioned but want to look at the RYTERA line too. Anyone have an opinion or experience with that line?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Rytera is AWESOME! Extremely "friendly" to the shorter draw and lighter draw wt. folks, (but still top of the line performance/features for the tall and strong! ;D) and the quality/workmanship is amazing. And true lifetime warranty on everything but the string/cable tells me they really stand behind their products!  Not an inexpensive bow by any means, but is probably what I'll get for MY next bow!  I just love how they feel, and the smoothness of the cams will be so nice to my "post injured" body!  Good luck with your evaluations/search for the perfect bow for YOU!


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Rytera*

I called a dealer today to get some specs...and even he did not have them. He thought the draw weights were all #50 and up but wasn't sure. Do you know? I am looking for about 34" axel to axel (or so), 7" brace ht (or so), 27" draw...but I only pull about #40. The place I called was selling them for less than the MSRP but you are right...they are not cheap but they are far from the most expensive bows I have been checking out.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

What are you shooting now...still looking for suggestions!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Rytera*

With Rytera and Martin bows, the listed weight is the MAX.. all are over-built to allow at LEAST 15 # LESS than max, so a 50# bow would shoot very sweetly at 35-40#. 

Draw length for Alien X goes down to 27", maybe slightly less per individual setup, with super-adjustable stops so you can fine-tune draw length to exactly what you want. A to A on the Alien X (the model I'm considering for a hunting and 3-D bow) lists A to A of 31.5, brace ht of 7 inches. The SWEET aspects are you will NOT EVER get string-slap to your arm or interact with a jacket sleeve due to the design, and the cams are much smoother on let-down than older cam designs making them safer, and much better on the shoulder!  They are so quiet that string silencers aren't needed, and with the riser and limb design, the bow is so solid/quiet at the shot that you won't even need a wrist sling. (although I'd probably use one for awhile anyway.. just because I'd feel funny without one!  ha ha!) 

The bare bow is listed at 3.5 #, and with the chance of needing a stabilizer greatly reduced, a fully-dressed bow would still be nice and light for carrying through the course or woods.

I too have a draw length of 27". I usually have my hunting/3-D bow set somewhere between 50 and 55#. My current bow is same wt and nearly identical brace ht, and maybe 1 inch longer A to A than the Alien X. My current hunting/3-D bow is a Martin Phantom II, which for it's time (4-5 yrs ago) was a super-sweet bow for short to med. draw, low to med. wt. archers. It's still a great bow, but old injuries are making the easier/smoother draw, smoother/easier let-down, and non-jarring shooting of the Rytera's VERY appealing.. OK, I'm DROOLING! 

Big D sr, if you want more specs and/or other info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks for your replies to making Lana feel welcome, I am teaching her about the stabilizer business and she is doing very well at assembling our products and getting them out the door, in the future I believe she will be able to answer alot of your Questions about the do's and dont's of your stabilizer set up.
Buy the way we are still looking to add more Lady Staff Shooters to our team, if interested please send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Pink Products*

stabmanslady has some great ideas on some pink products for you ladies, Any ideas you might have let her know.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

cncmachiningman said:


> stabmanslady has some great ideas on some pink products for you ladies, Any ideas you might have let her know.


Todd that is cool that u are teachin her the business.. Might be good to have a womens perspective on some products.. Pink stabs sound cool.. cant wait to see pics.. Right now I am shootin my 10" all black on my "blacked out" Hoyt.. looks awsome.. keep it up u 2... love the stabs...


----------



## dvandever (Mar 16, 2009)

I would really check into Martin archery products, they have grat products for the price and back up all their products. I have the Martin Leopard and i am in love. I am smaller in stature so i needed a bow with short draw lengths.


----------



## Stephanie Traha (Aug 2, 2009)

*Bear Ultra Light*

Welcome to AT. I have been shooting for about 6 years. I just got a new Bear Ultra Light. Great shooting for hunting, 3D and even indoor spots for me. The website said 6 inch brace height so it doesn't sound forgiving. But mine is really measuring over 7 inches. I pull approx 43 lbs. I am trying the Tru Ball HT now, so I lost a little on my indoor score last night. I shot a 277 out of 300 & only 6 xs. But I was still happy with that considering all the changes. I think for the money it's a sweet bow. Main thing is that I just love the feeling of shooting archery. I hope you do too. Good Luck and Happy Shooting.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

kimmiedawn said:


> Todd that is cool that u are teachin her the business.. Might be good to have a womens perspective on some products.. Pink stabs sound cool.. cant wait to see pics.. Right now I am shootin my 10" all black on my "blacked out" Hoyt.. looks awsome.. keep it up u 2... love the stabs...



I am very interested in what the women would like to see...doesn't have to be just pink. So if any of you have any ideas, let me know, and we'll see what we can come up with.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

dvandever said:


> I would really check into Martin archery products, they have grat products for the price and back up all their products. I have the Martin Leopard and i am in love. I am smaller in stature so i needed a bow with short draw lengths.


 I am already shooting a Martin Leopard, and rather than spend the money on a new bow at this time, maybe I'll just get it dipped in some other color...:confused3:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

please make a note that stabmanslady user name has been changed to deadcenterslady, so we didnt create any confusion with another username that was very close to that.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw the username change.. But I knew who it was... :shade:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to at!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Purple products with mossy oak camo :shade:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Purple products with mossy oak camo :shade:


 Hmmm.... purple and mossy oak together? Sounds cool.


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 26" DL and shoot 40+ plus #. I have a PSE Chaos and a Hoyt Vicsen. The Chaos is my first bow - and did pretty well with it. I just got the Vixcen last week and LOVE this bow. It is not only smooth, but fits so well in my hand. I suggest trying some out - I really think you will like the Vicxen - it is really smooth. I look forward to trying the Mathews Passion


----------

